# Carry Scopion owner's?



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm looking for anyone's thoughts on the 1911? I may buy one or would consider the SW ''E'' series also in 45acp.......


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

I recently purchased a Sig 1911 .45 Ultra Compact. It makes an excellent carry/self defense gun. I added Crimson Trace Master Series Rosewood laser grips to complete the package. Performs flawlessly ( no FTF or FTE ) and very accurate. Highly recommend.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice piece but I'm a lefty and most everything I buy needs a rail......need ambi saftey


----------

